# Well when you don't have mountains outside your front door...



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks fun! :thumbsup: If I had another rider living close by,.. I'd probably be doing that around here on days I don't have the time to get to the local!! 

Neighbors already think I'm nuts anyway!  :eusa_clap:


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

We had a ball, neighbors definitely got a kick out of it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

resourcefulness +1, get it!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Just make sure there's ice under the snow and not pavement! I made the mistake of riding down a hill on a gravel road that I thought had enough snow on it when I got my very first board. Edges dug right in and roughed up the base pretty damn good.

But when you don't have mountains at your doorstep, you do what you gotta do.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah we had some soft soft slush/ice under there, couldn't do any hard carving because I didn't want to instantly dull the contact points but it would be a quick way to make yourself a nice catch free jib board!


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

i've always fantasized about riding down the sloped pavements here... nice work!


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

Snowboarding New York City - YouTube

NYC style!


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Hsmfg*

:thumbsup: Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Sokolovic (Mar 18, 2014)

Riley V: https://youtu.be/5fmbY9qH4ug

This was done in a skate park and on flat ass praries in Manitoba


----------

